# Matrox Parhelia driver (mtx) status?



## Peter2121 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello,
Is this card family supported under FreeBSD?
There is a Linux driver for 2.26 kernel available at the Matrox web site. Has it ported to FreeBSD? If not - is there any workaround to use this card another way that in VESA mode?


----------

